# Zodi Shower - 2 burner



## archerben (Sep 14, 2007)

I have a 2 burner Zodi Shower that I am selling for $125. These sell for over $300 new. It is in good working condition. Also comes with a 2nd pump that I bought as a backup. These showers work awesome! I have had hot showers right from snow fed streams with this shower.
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------

